# Voting Poll: PotM June 2013



## Overread (Jul 18, 2013)

The summer is here, the heat is on and the photos are blazing forth in quality - get your votes in and make sure you don't let your voice go unheard in which is the best Photo from June! Good luck all

Meeting Place by Rotanimod






Brilliantly Random by PixelRabbit





GPS Know's Best by sm4him





Mel Beach by manny212





Peekaboo! by TogaLive





The Ghost Forest of Neskowin by Michael79





Western Screech Owl by naturezone





Holy Cuteness by sarah_19_nz





Dragonfly by NateS





Norway by JoeLeBean


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy Crap! talk about a hard choice this month


----------



## Milkco72 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow some amazing photo's there indeed, but for me i would pick the first one. love the depth and colour of the scene. It stands out for me.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> Holy Crap! talk about a hard choice this month



VERY!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 26, 2013)

As much as I would love to be up as a contestant, Western Screech owl is not my photo. Not sure how that happen but needs to be corrected.


Has been corrected quickly,Faster then the roadrunner.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out Dark! 

I think what happened was when I was filling the details in I mistakenly took the details from the nomination thread not the tab I had for the photo itself (which also explains why the link was linking to the nomination thread and not to the photo thread). I've corrected the names and the link


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 26, 2013)

No problems.


----------



## Rakusia (Jul 27, 2013)

What a beautiful picture. Unfortunately, it is not easy to make a choice.


----------

